# just confirmed 2 bdrm wilderness lodge villas



## CARTER281 (Feb 12, 2009)

its aug 7th 2009 rci confirmation has a unit assigned already 28F
anyone know the location of this unit i.e ground floor, far from lobby, view etc.
also i thought disney didnt assign a room until a week prior to check in?


----------



## magiroux (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm sorry that I can't answer your question, but may I ask you.....

How long did it take you to get your Confirmation Number from DVC Member Services?

I also have an 8/8 confirmation booked at VWL and I want to participate in Grand Gatherings. I can not do that without the DVC reservation number and MS just keeps telling me they don't know when it will go out, and if it is not in their system by the time I go to book I am SOL.  

TIA


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your exchange!


----------



## jamstew (Feb 12, 2009)

Somebody can probably explain this far better than I, but the number you have is not a room number. The "units" can be a building or a section of a building. The number was assigned when the resort was developed..something about them having to "declare" units during construction. I've read lots of discussions on this, but it all went in one ear and out the other. According to my deed, I own a 0.3254% interest in Unit 4A, which also isn't a room number . And congratulations on your exchange. It's an awesome resort.


----------



## Wynfield (Feb 13, 2009)

I would call DVC Member Services to just confirm that you do indeed have those dates. I had booked a 2 BR at AKV on August 16-23,2009 (RCI confirmed) and called DVC to set up magical express and found out that the dates they had were for Aug.15-22,2009. Long story short, we got DVC to correct the mistake.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 13, 2009)

jamstew said:


> Somebody can probably explain this far better than I, but the number you have is not a room number. The "units" can be a building or a section of a building. The number was assigned when the resort was developed..something about them having to "declare" units during construction. I've read lots of discussions on this, but it all went in one ear and out the other. According to my deed, I own a 0.3254% interest in Unit 4A, which also isn't a room number . And congratulations on your exchange. It's an awesome resort.



You did a good job explaining. 

The actual room numbers are 4 digits. first number indicating the # floor you're on. 
For example we were just at BWV and our rooms were 5015/5017 which indicated they are on the 5th floor.


----------



## lawgs (Feb 13, 2009)

Wynfield said:


> I would call DVC Member Services to just confirm that you do indeed have those dates. I had booked a 2 BR at AKV on August 16-23,2009 (RCI confirmed) and called DVC to set up magical express and found out that the dates they had were for Aug.15-22,2009. Long story short, we got DVC to correct the mistake.



two questions: 

how soon after you booked the AKV from RCI did MS see it in their system?

were they able to tell you what views you had ...or are the rci exchanges so generic that exchangers get the value views when they check in...???


----------



## jamstew (Feb 13, 2009)

lawgs said:


> two questions:
> 
> how soon after you booked the AKV from RCI did MS see it in their system?
> 
> were they able to tell you what views you had ...or are the rci exchanges so generic that exchangers get the value views when they check in...???



I have no idea how they treat exchangers, but there are only a couple of "bad" views at VWL. I think the "dumpster views" are the ones at the end of the long hall away from the elevator. There are no "parking lot" views AFAIK, although I did have a studio that faced the bus stop, but it still wasn't bad. You're pretty much surrounded by the woods wherever you are, and views are requests only--no guarantees, even for owners. Here's a link to the layout with room numbers: http://www.jeffreyandjennifer.com/wlvillas_map.pdf. If you request something near the elevator facing the pool, it's the best view you can get of the lake. Everything else is pretty much blocked by really big trees, although you can catch a glimpse of the water through them. It's a beautiful place!


----------



## BarCol (Feb 16, 2009)

you know somewhere - likely on the DIS boards - I saw a map and a description of the room numbers and wings you should request (no guarantee of course) if you wanted to overlook animals or other features.  You may want to have a look there.


----------

